# Double Tip?



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I picked up a nice older guy today who mentioned that this was his first time using the app. We had a nice conversation across town and when we got there, he gave me a decent $10. Well, when I checked the app tonight, I discovered he also tipped $10 in the app. Do I ask Uber to refund him his tip or do I just assume he decided a couple hours later that I was so awesome I deserved more?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I picked up a nice older guy today who mentioned that this was his first time using the app. We had a nice conversation across town and when we got there, he gave me a decent $10. Well, when I checked the app tonight, I discovered he also tipped $10 in the app. Do I ask Uber to refund him his tip or do I just assume he decided a couple hours later that I was so awesome I deserved more?


Yes, return the "lost item", then earn $15.00 .


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was just in Chicago and took my first Uber ride. I gave the guy $10 as soon as I got in the car so that he knew he was getting a tip. He said "That is a great way to start the ride". I explained I did UberEats and no one tips so I wanted to make sure he got one. After the trip, I did a in-app tip of $5 because he was super nice. Guy was from Argentina. 

I knew he would only get $6 from Uber from the $12 ride. So I gave him $15 in tips to make it worth his time.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

I think he wanted to tip that much. My blind relative tipped in cash this morning and I tipped the same amount in the app. It's cool! Enjoy the extra $!!!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Tell every cash tipper they need to enter the amount they tipped into the app, because Uber tracks it for income tax purposes.


----------

